# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  New Laptop

## 2dgreengiant

Yo yo yo beat boy, that's for real mother ****er.

So I will be getting an new laptop soon ish, I will be selling my desktop http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/gene...rate-mofo.html and getting it for personal and business use.

I'm looking to preferably get an I5 and 4gb+ of ram, HDD should be around 500gb or more but it will most likely be this anyway. I would also like dedicated graphics as that integrated intel shit is horrid, I was looking at something such as BT Business Direct - Sony VAIO CB2M0E/B Core i5-2410M 6GB 640GB 15.5" BluRay W7HP (VPCCB2M0E/B.CEK)

I have a budget for up to (max) of £600, I'm from the UK so no non UK links pl0x <3<3

Cheers

~2d~

----------


## Narudan

ALTERNATE 
u mad UKfgt?

----------


## Sn00p

Asus K53SC Laptop - Laptops | Ebuyer.com
Meh




> dedicated graphics


Don't do this. Eats battery life and Intel HD 3000 is fine for business use.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Well I wanted to play things like wow etc as well.

----------


## Sn00p

A 6470M isn't going to perform amazingly in WoW either. To be honest, it's better to avoid distractions with a business use laptop; there'll be times I turn off my internet connection & I have literally no games on mine.

----------


## Narudan

> getting it for personal and business use.


filllllers

----------


## 2dgreengiant

^ e.g. I'll use it at my 9-5 job during the day but after and at weekends ill use it for games and msn and shit  :Smile:

----------


## Sn00p

If you have a desktop why does your laptop need to be able to run games..?

----------


## Narudan

> I will be selling my desktop


infinite fillers

----------


## Sn00p

Not being funny, but if you sold your desktop to buy a laptop with a 6470M instead of a low end laptop just for doing work on, you're derping.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Sigh your not reading or understanding the thread. I'm selling my desktop regardless and I need a laptop for work however it will also be used for when I'm at home. So I would like dedicated gfx to play games better for when I'm at home, I don't want a low end laptop cos it would perform shit for what I need to do which is business use(e..g office and visual studio) and personal use (e.g. games)

----------


## Sn00p

So you're selling a fully functional desktop, for no specified reason, and in it's place are going to buy a 1366x768 laptop with a dual core CPU and a low-end mobile GPU?

You goofed.

----------


## Narudan

Why would you need more than a notebook if you only want to play wow or skyrim?

----------


## Sn00p

Protip:
Laptop dual cores have 2 cores locked - they're dual core processors.
Laptop HDDs spin at 5400 RPM typically, which will give you much slower read speeds.
The 6470 is a discrete basic card, which means it's designed as a GPU to go into word processing machines. Not gaming - furthermore, this is the MOBILE version of it. Meaning it performs even worse.
That card only gets 23 FPS on high settings - you can throw out the prospect of raiding on that machine, or doing PVP on it.
The monitor is typically 1366 x 768, and is usually TFT or TFT/LCD hybrid. They aren't great, and they'll suck for playing games on.
The battery life on those machines is only gonna be 2-3 hours of real world use when performing office functions, nevermind games
It'll overheat tremendously because laptops are not designed to play games, nor are they fitted with heatsink options that will be sufficient.
Overheating causes discomfort, as well as damage to the machine. It reduces the life expectancy dramatically.
Coding/Studio programs are CPU heavy, but an i3 2105 would be perfectly sufficient - those programs won't even touch the GPU.

----------


## Narudan

"Laptop dual cores have 2 cores locked - they're dual core processors."
Didn't get that part.

And every other argument can't be used to generalize notebooks.
Alienware M18x Gaming Laptop Computer Details | Dell

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Duh I have reason to sell my desktop i'm just not going to disclose them. The laptop I linked was just an example that's why I asked here for some help to find a better spec/deal laptop but turns out that was a waste of time.

----------


## Sn00p

You mean you wanted people to crowd you and go OMG you're getting a gaming laptop?! Good buy!

And Alienware still have 2 locked cores, and use mobile series GPUs which aren't as powerful - furthermore, they cost 3x a desktop equivalent.

2 cores locked:
http://ark.intel.com/products/52224/...he-2_30-GHz%29
That CPU is basically an i3 2100.

It can't run WoW on high easily - WoW is an old game. You can only play source games/minecraft/old games reasonably, and even then, not on high settings.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Rad...M.43075.0.html

Memory is SDRAM, which means it doesn't work in interleavered mode. This reduces performance even though it technically has 6GB. Furthermore it's only 1333MHz, so it's not even fast RAM.

The HDD is 5400 RPM, which is again significantly slower.

Last but not least, MSI aren't a fantastic brand and I believe they are the 3rd? most likely laptop to fail after 3 years.

----------


## Narudan

my desktop amd cpu also has 2 locked cores. So what?
And why are you so angry?

----------


## Sn00p

Because I hate it when people just expect someone to gratify what they're buying. I'm offering legitimate points to keep his desktop.

By the way, why are you still using an Athlon Narudan?

On multithreaded applications 4 physical cores is important as ****; demonstrations:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/120?vs=88
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/289?vs=363
The i3 is 2 physical cores; 4 logical cores. Same as the i5 2410m.

At then end of the day, go ahead and buy it. Don't cry with buyers remorse when you realize you can't play games on it properly though.

----------


## Narudan

I use Athlon because the price/performance ratio was way better than any comparable intelcpu.




> just expect someone to gratify what they're buying.


Now I am getting angry. You haven't read or haven't understood _anything_ 2d has written. I already had to correct you 2 times. Try and find the 3rd mistake yourself.

----------


## Sn00p

You sure proved me wrong by linking a $2000 laptop he isn't going to be buying.

I would be angry too if I were still using my Athlon 7750 x2. But I'm not.

This is a gaming website right? I'm offering the best solution that will allow him to go about his business, while still being able to game.

----------


## Narudan

Lets see: Someone says he will sell his desktop pc (for reasons that he won't share but are absolute). He wants to buy a notebook.
Best solution: Don't buy a notebook, keep your desktop pc. Good work. +rep.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Lets see: Someone says he will sell his desktop pc (for reasons that he won't share but are absolute). He wants to buy a notebook.
> Best solution: Don't buy a notebook, keep your desktop pc. Good work. +rep.


Exactly, I CANT keep my desktop so idk where your going with that Sn00p, I was asking for HELP not to go around saying I can get a laptop QQ cos I couldn't care less if people knew or not. There are some amazing members on here who know a lot more about laptops than me that's why I was asking instead you are being not much help whatsoever nor are you actually reading what has been said.

edit: the dell XPS 15 looks alright

----------


## Sn00p

Can't or won't?

I'm not saying he shouldn't get a notebook, I'm saying he should avoid selling his desktop and instead buying a notebook that's more reasonable for basic work.

If you actually can't, like there is something physically stopping you, then this is the peak of your budget:
[Link removed] Do you own ****ing research then if you want to be rude afterwards. [Link removed]
That i7 is a true quad core CPU and even has 8 logical cores through hyper-threading, furthermore the 5650M is significantly more powerful than the 6470M.

----------


## Confucius

Get a toshiba Qosmio, mine is two years old and still going great, can run most games on max graphics still too. If you hate toshiba and can afford it look at razer's new gaming laptop.

Qosmio is a great laptop, it's like alienware minus all the ugly lights and exaggerated costs: Toshiba Qosmio® Laptop Computers | us.toshiba.com (us site but you can see what they have, they are great laptops; a bit of a pain to open up though if you want to replace something other than the hdd).

----------


## Sn00p

> Get a toshiba Qosmio, mine is two years old and still going great, can run most games on max graphics still too. If you hate toshiba and can afford it look at razer's new gaming laptop.
> 
> Qosmio is a great laptop, it's like alienware minus all the ugly lights and exaggerated costs: Toshiba Qosmio® Laptop Computers | us.toshiba.com (us site but you can see what they have, they are great laptops; a bit of a pain to open up though if you want to replace something other than the hdd).


Think that might be a bit pricey for him as his budget is 600 - but I agree Qosmios, Pavilions & Razer/Alienware (though they are pricey) are decent.
Also take a look at Lenovo custom laptops.

----------

